# What is what and what is inside?



## soltysek0383 (May 23, 2014)

Hi.

I made some photos of scrap I have and have a question to more experienced people here what is what and what inside?
I know that this flat packs with black top have gold and what is with this shinny top?


----------



## joubjonn (May 23, 2014)

Google search data sheets on the parts, then come back here and do a forum search and you will find all the info you need on everyone of those. You've got BGA (only black part is really worth dealing with), green fiber chips (not worth your time), ceramic EPROM (probably not worth your time either unless they are covered in gold plate), tantalum capacitors in the bottom picture ($10-50 a pound, etack will buy those), crystal oscillators (some have a little gold plating on the inside). 

That's the short answer. The forum will get you the rest. Each one of those parts has a thread or multiple


----------



## soltysek0383 (May 24, 2014)

Yeah I understand to that search button Is my friend but I can't name stuff from blue plastic .
Now I'm able to recognise tantalum cap. Resistor pack ( black with 3 numbers tipicly ) resonator ( true is gold plated on side it's visible on picture) transistor , coil , mlcc , flat pack . But for example I can't find whot is this green blue bright yellow ( next to tantalum ) and is difficult to see but on bottom left there is something size tantalum but in black plastic with (+) on one side when I open it it was looking something like tantalum but with different core. So my question is whot is this


----------



## joubjonn (May 24, 2014)

The black and yellow pieces in your picture are almost always tantalum. Some exceptions. Pretty much anything that has the same shape as those are tantalum or Niobium oxide. 

The (+) mark is also generally a sign for a tantalum SMD capacitor. I'm sure their are exceptions to this rule in the world of electronics we have millions of different types of everything. 

If you have a sacrificial melting dish you don't care about try melting it. Tantalum won't melt (only at very high heat)


----------



## etack (May 24, 2014)

Don't fire up your Ta caps they will burn as they are coated in MnO^2. You will be left with a rust colored powder.
Also SMD diodes can have a similar look to SMD Ta caps that are black.

Eric


----------

